# Lamb Kofta Kebab



## caleycampbell (Jun 17, 2010)

Great for World Cup BBQ's

Ingredients 

500g of minced lamb 
Herbs and spices for seasoning 
1 fried red onion with garlic cloves 
Salt and pepper 
2 tablespoons of Moroccan spices 
Half a jar of drained red hot piquanté Peppadew peppers 
1 egg 
Directions: 

Take lamb mince and place in food processor 
Add herbs, spices and one fried red onion with garlic 
Blend the mixture 
Add some salt, pepper and two tablespoons of Moroccan Spices and blend the mixture once more 
Add the half a jar of drained Peppadew Peppers and one egg to bind the mixture 
Take soaked kebab sticks and add a handful of the mixture to each stick to create Kofta style kebabs 
Take the Kebabs, add to Barbeque, cook and enjoy!


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 17, 2010)

I love these!  awesome with a yogurt sauce!  thanks


----------



## caleycampbell (Jun 22, 2010)

You are welcome, we also finished off the jar of Peppadews by making Salmon, mushroom, onion Peppadew kebabs. I will post the recipe up tomorrow


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2010)

caleycampbell said:


> ...
> 
> Herbs and spices for seasoning
> 2 tablespoons of Moroccan spices...



This looks like a really tasty possibility but,

Herbs and spices is too vague to be helpful.  Which ones do you use to give this dish a Moroccan flavor?

I checked with a major spice provider and they do not offer a Moroccan blend.

Please provide a little insight into these two items in your recipe so we too can enjoy it.

Thanks,


----------



## caleycampbell (Jun 22, 2010)

We used the Schwartz Moroccan spice! Moroccan | Ingredients, Nutritional Information & Usage Ideas | Schwartz


----------

